# Found Injured Mourning Dove



## CipherFX17 (May 18, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this site, as I wasn't sure where else to go for help on this matter. I found an injured Mourning Dove outside my house yesterday. I figured it was probably a little stunned and would be flying around in a couple hours and didn't want to cause unnecessary stress or further injury by trying to capture it. However, this afternoon when I was outside, the little guy was still on the ground. It appears to have been attacked by a cat possibly on the front chest area and the side of the neck. It still has almost all of its feathers but I fear the wounds are deep and I'm worried about infection. I contacted a wildlife rescue (unfortunately the closest one will be about 150 miles round trip) and I'm waiting to hear back to know if they'll take it in or not tomorrow. If they don't I'm absolutely prepared to take care of it for however long I need to and get it to the vet immediately, but I would love if someone could give me some insight as to how I can make it more comfortable and how best to care for its injuries. Currently it's in a medium tub with a lid on it in a dark corner of my closet that gets good heat. I set a small dish inside with water in case it's feeling well enough to drink -- I'll get some dove seed tomorrow if they won't take it. I've cared for other baby birds on several occasions but never for a juvenile/adult Mourning Dove, so I'm a little in the dark about what to do. I appreciate any insight that anyone can give me. 

Thanks!
-- Heather --

EDIT: It's eyes are wide open and clear and it's pretty calm (strange for a mourning dove and a little concerning to me).


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hey Heather, so far so good, I would give it some warm sugar water by placing that in a small bowl and dipping the birds beak into the bowl, if thirsty it will drink when the beak hits the water. Also if it wont eat, surf this site under what to do when you find an injured bird, or injured bird now what. Good to keep it warm, leave the wounds and it will for sure need meds asap from vet and let them know that is HAS been attacked by a cat so they give the right meds to treat infection. You can give some seeds in the mouth, just open the beak and give one or two seeds at a time like safflower or corn or peas. You may also give thawed warmed peas and corn that was frozen, just thaw them under hot running water and pop in about 20 of those in total twice a day that way it has lots of water content and u dont need to worry if it gets a drink. Then straight to vet for general antibiotics as per their instructions. Good luck and keep us posted. I would not bother today to deal with cuts. If it eats and drinks and is strong enough tomorrow, then you may want to pluck the aread and wash the wounds with diluted peroxide and warm water. Play it by ear. Someone else will chime in Im sure.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the intentions to help the poor injured bird. For cat attacks most likely you will have to use antibiotics to avoid infections as per vet's advice. The below link might be helpful to you :

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/f...at-desperately-seeking-extra-input-44253.html

To feed peas or corn to a sick bird who isn't eating by own, go through the video in the link below:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

Pls do post us on the progress.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Best will be to use amoxycillin (for humans) that you can get from a pharmacy. 

I stick to the ratio of 0.12mg amoxy per g weight of the bird given twice a day. Has worked a couple of times for me. Dissolve a 500 mg tablet in 5 ml of water and do the calculations from there. So if the bird weighs 150 g, he will get 18mg twice daily.

Maybe if you can attach a photo of the bird's injuries that will help.


----------



## CipherFX17 (May 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your help. Unfortunately it passed away last night. I think its injuries were too severe. I just hope that I could make it as comfortable as possible for it to pass. Once again, thank you all so much. I will keep this information on hand should it happen again. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for trying and for making the bird comfortable. You did a good deed.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

CipherFX17 said:


> Thank you everyone for your help. Unfortunately it passed away last night. I think its injuries were too severe. I just hope that I could make it as comfortable as possible for it to pass. Once again, thank you all so much. I will keep this information on hand should it happen again. I truly appreciate it.


Well honestly I had this thing in my mind as it remained outside for two days being injured. An injured bird by cat and also without feed and water, was too difficult for him. He had a tough time and I felt sad about it.I am sorry we couldnt do anything.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

CipherFX17 said:


> Thank you everyone for your help. Unfortunately it passed away last night. I think its injuries were too severe. I just hope that I could make it as comfortable as possible for it to pass. Once again, thank you all so much. I will keep this information on hand should it happen again. I truly appreciate it.


I'm sorry to hear your Mourning Dove didn't make it, as Kiddy mentioned, injuries from cats left untreated or without early treatment are frequently too much for the bird to handle. Antibiotics need to be started almost immediately or the bird may succumb to bacterial infection. If they make it through the first 36 hours after this kind of injury without antibiotics, they are out of the woods so to speak. But many will not get past the first 48 hours without treatment.

Amoxicillin would work in a pinch but where cat injuries are concerned Clavamox or Augmentin (human equivalent) are considered the antibiotic of choice because of the depth of the puncture wound and kinds of bacteria hiding in the cat's claw. 

You provided the bird with a safe haven while transitioning and I'm sure it was greatly appreciated. You did the best you could given the circumstances.


----------

